# Eugene Oregon Area And Crescent City Ca Area



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

looking or for input from those that have been to the areas or live there! Our June trip will be here before we know it


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> looking or for input from those that have been to the areas or live there! Our June trip will be here before we know it


Are you coming to Eugene?????

We have lots of dog parks!









Do you have anything specific that you are already seeing? What would you like to do? When exactly are you coming? Give me some idea of what you are looking to do (or like to do) and I can give you some ideas.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

How many days in Eugene, where are you staying and what would you like to see? There is a lot to do in and around Eugene.

Going out to eat? Want a nice Brew Pub on the Willamette River? Great Beers, Good food too, McMenamins' Northbank. Northbank used to be one of the fine dinning restaruants, when McMenamins' took it over I was apprehensive what it would be like but its still a great place on a warm sunny day to have lunch or dinner and watch the bikers zip by and the water flow by.

If you are going in late June check out the 2009 USA Outdoor Track & Field Championships June 25, 2009 - June 28, 2009.

University of Oregon Campus Tours, Student Ambassadors offer 90-minute walking tours of the main campus.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

we will be out west in july and meeting up with jim oregonjim at gifford pinocet, any interest in joining us


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mike said:


> we will be out west in july and meeting up with jim oregonjim at gifford pinocet, any interest in joining us


where will u be staying?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone for input, I can't really say what we want to see do. We will be with another couple and we 4 like to know what the locals or others think is important. I love knowing where to go eat-BIG thanks for that one Y-Guy!







That'll make Rick and Dave happy!

I like to know what others think is worth doing, seeing, etc...so just throw out ideas! Rick drives me crazy with "must be doing something every minute of every day". I end up begging for down time









It looks like we be in Eugene June 13-16. Then off to Klamath, Ca. This is the first trip without my dogs OR the grandchild. I wanted complete freedom to come and go and be gone as long as we wanted for a change


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Most important thing to do in Eugene...

Pre-enroll DGD at The University of Oregon. Hey, it's never too early to get on the list!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Eugene has a number of great local brew pubs, you could make a day of that alone!
5th Street Public Market (google) used to be fun, been a while since I was there. 
Since you'll be there on a Saturday, if you really want to check out the "Culture" in Eugene then pay a visit to Saturday Market - you haven't DONE Eugene until you've DONE the Saturday Market. 
Skinners Butte is north of Downtown and a fun walk, if you wan a hike then try Spencers Butte, on the South end of town.
One of my fav Mexican places, great for lunch is The Mission Mexican Restaurant their cheese salsa & chips are the best I've had, nobody in the Tri-Cities has this salsa. 
Pizza? Best in town is Track Town Pizza down near the U of O Campus, I can taste it sitting here.
Breakfasts; The Glenwood Restaurant, Brail's Restaurant and Ye Old Pancake House on W 11th. 
A nice drive up 126 will take you along the McKenzie river, you'll want to move here after the drive - its wonderful. Nice place for a meal, late morning breakfasts is Holiday Farm Resort the place looks like its been upgraded a lot since I was there, but I still hear great things about it.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like we will miss you....we will be going thru Crescent City on May 29th with our Doxie!!! We plan to drive thru the redwoods!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AKvagabond said:


> Looks like we will miss you....we will be going thru Crescent City on May 29th with our Doxie!!! We plan to drive thru the redwoods!


I'll miss a Doxie encounter??









I had to laugh yesterday when I got home and the dogs needed baths. Cricket is half doxie, her legs are not part of what she got from her momma the doxie. She has long legs.When she plays outside she gets dirty head to toe and the dirt runs. Penny on the other hand only gets her stubby legs dirty and the dirt doesn't run until I wash her her legs


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Eugene has a number of great local brew pubs, you could make a day of that alone!
> 5th Street Public Market (google) used to be fun, been a while since I was there.
> Since you'll be there on a Saturday, if you really want to check out the "Culture" in Eugene then pay a visit to Saturday Market - you haven't DONE Eugene until you've DONE the Saturday Market.
> Skinners Butte is north of Downtown and a fun walk, if you wan a hike then try Spencers Butte, on the South end of town.
> ...


OK - I will X 2 on everything that Y-guy said and add a couple:

The Concerts in the park are a great evening thing.

Track Town Pizza is good, but I prefer Pegasus Pizza

The 5th street public market is fun, but is it not so Eugene any more... been update too much IMHO.

Brew pubs??? The North Bank, East 19th Street Cafe & the High Street Brewery & Cafe are all McMenamins. They offer local brews and great food. They are all very unique! There is also the The Steelhead which is in walking distance from the 5th Street Public Market. Cornucopia is also kind of fun - they are not a brew pub, but offer hundreds of different kinds of beers in bottles.

There are lakes everywhere around here - fishing, boating, hanging out. The only one I would steer you away from is Fern Ditch (Ridge).

You are also about an hour from the coast - go take a dunes tour. Sand Land

If you are interested in the going up, Hwy 58 offers lots of great parks and recreation areas including Willamette Pass which should not have snow, but there is a lot of hiking in that area.

There are lots of geocache's around Eugene as well.

If we are around we will have to try and meet up for dinner!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Most important thing to do in Eugene...
> 
> Pre-enroll DGD at The University of Oregon. Hey, it's never too early to get on the list!


This is a great idea, starting at the bottom always gives you something to fall back on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Eugene has a number of great local brew pubs, you could make a day of that alone!
> 5th Street Public Market (google) used to be fun, been a while since I was there.
> Since you'll be there on a Saturday, if you really want to check out the "Culture" in Eugene then pay a visit to Saturday Market - you haven't DONE Eugene until you've DONE the Saturday Market.
> Skinners Butte is north of Downtown and a fun walk, if you wan a hike then try Spencers Butte, on the South end of town.
> ...


OK - I will X 2 on everything that Y-guy said and add a couple:

The Concerts in the park are a great evening thing.

Track Town Pizza is good, but I prefer Pegasus Pizza

The 5th street public market is fun, but is it not so Eugene any more... been update too much IMHO.

Brew pubs??? The North Bank, East 19th Street Cafe & the High Street Brewery & Cafe are all McMenamins. They offer local brews and great food. They are all very unique! There is also the The Steelhead which is in walking distance from the 5th Street Public Market. Cornucopia is also kind of fun - they are not a brew pub, but offer hundreds of different kinds of beers in bottles.

There are lakes everywhere around here - fishing, boating, hanging out. The only one I would steer you away from is Fern Ditch (Ridge).

You are also about an hour from the coast - go take a dunes tour. Sand Land

If you are interested in the going up, Hwy 58 offers lots of great parks and recreation areas including Willamette Pass which should not have snow, but there is a lot of hiking in that area.

There are lots of geocache's around Eugene as well.

If we are around we will have to try and meet up for dinner!!!

[/quote]

We will do it!







can you remind me when the dates draw closer?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Most important thing to do in Eugene...
> 
> Pre-enroll DGD at The University of Oregon. Hey, it's never too early to get on the list!
> 
> ...


DGD? Ducks Go Ducks?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Most important thing to do in Eugene...
> 
> Pre-enroll DGD at The University of Oregon. Hey, it's never too early to get on the list!
> 
> ...


DGD? Ducks Go Ducks?
[/quote]








*D*ear *G*rand *D*aughter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Most important thing to do in Eugene...
> 
> Pre-enroll DGD at The University of Oregon. Hey, it's never too early to get on the list!
> 
> ...


DGD? Ducks Go Ducks?
[/quote]








*D*ear *G*rand *D*aughter
[/quote]








But shouldn't she be a VANDAL or a HUSKY or a COUGAR??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Cougar... maybe, I know plenty of nice Cougs.
Vandal? What? I thought your hubby arrested those kind of people for a living.
Husky? Why would you wish that on your worst enemy?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Cougar... maybe, I know plenty of nice Cougs.
> Vandal? What? I thought your hubby arrested those kind of people for a living.
> Husky? Why would you wish that on your worst enemy?


Ha Ha! he switched Vandal types that's for sure! 
Tay can be a Vandal cuz we are all Idaho born and a Coug cuz her momma is a Coug


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

We will second the Mission for Mexican food. This is one of Scott's favorite places from his days at U of O. We took the whole family last week and the food is great and they are super friendly, even let us leave the car there while we hit the campus.

We also picked up a U of O cheerleading outfit for Sydney from the campus bookstore... maybe Taylin could use one as well


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> We will second the Mission for Mexican food.


Did you happen to meet a guy named Frank? He used to be the owner back when I lived there, I wonder if he's still around.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

I recognized both of the owners (from when I used to go there over 14 years ago) when we were there on Wednesday last week. Gotta love the chips and cheese dip!

It was always a treat, when my dad came into town to visit, to go to Ambrosia for dinner: Really good food, ambiance, and the chocolate torte with rasberry sauce was the best! Unfortunatley, it never worked out for us to stop by this last time up (better without the kids).

I would recommend visiting any one of the (seems like hundereds) of parks around town, as well as a trip up the MacKenzie River (Hwy 126) just to take in the beauty of the area. A trip to the campus (U of O) is a must, especially to stop by the Duck Store to pick up some Green and Yellow gear for yourself and the DGD....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scottyfish said:


> I recognized both of the owners (from when I used to go there over 14 years ago) when we were there on Wednesday last week. Gotta love the chips and cheese dip!


That's good to hear, I don't recall the other guys name, Frank was the one we knew - mom handled his insurance for years. He used to adjust the Dr. Pepper dispenser too, made it even better somehow. Dang I really need a trip to Eugene!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Dang I really need a trip to Eugene!


Come visit any time! We even have a place for you to put your motor home over night.

For any of you that have not been to the mission lately, it has changed significantly - they added a bar in the back and updated some of the decor. The service has gone down a bit (at least at lunch time) but the food is still really good!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps you can get in a game of Ultimate Frisbee.

I hear the UofO team isn't playing too much now with violations that include nudity and drinking.

http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites...18-41/story.csp


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you can get in a game of Ultimate Frisbee.
> 
> I hear the UofO team isn't playing too much now with violations that include nudity and drinking.
> 
> http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites...18-41/story.csp


You know what kills me? We had basketball players using the park as their favorite hunting area (hunting ducks none the less) and they got a slap on the wrist and community service... the frisbee players play naked and the whole team gets shut down.... I realize basketball is a much bigger revenue builder, but I still...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Perhaps you can get in a game of Ultimate Frisbee.
> 
> I hear the UofO team isn't playing too much now with violations that include nudity and drinking.
> 
> http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites...18-41/story.csp


You know what kills me? We had basketball players using the park as their favorite hunting area (hunting ducks none the less) and they got a slap on the wrist and community service... the frisbee players play naked and the whole team gets shut down.... I realize basketball is a much bigger revenue builder, but I still...








[/quote]

Perhaps it wouldn't have been such a big issue, but they were already on double secret probation.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are leaving tomorrow morning and will be having dinner with Oregoncampin Couple on Sunday








I better wear my glasses so they'll know who we are


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so last night our friends Motorhome developed a problem when they hooked the car up to it. At 5:00 they were able to get a rv place to take it in to look at first thing this morning. We are on standby whether we get to leave or not today.

Here is what Patty said when she was following Dave over to the repair place:

. Something electrical to effect the brake and signal lights which were not working right...as I followed Dave, he would have a left brake light then the right one would work then maybe they would both work... weird stuff!! We just went to the motor home and opened all the windows, it is permeated with smoke at this point. will let you know what they find!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just avoid anything that is green and yellow and you should do fine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Just avoid anything that is green and yellow and you should do fine.


hmmm...like *Green* and *Yellow* wires?







what else could be green and yellow?









We are still waiting for RV place to call and tell us if they can fix it. Rick and I may be going on vacation alone


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are still waiting for RV place to call and tell us if they can fix it. Rick and I may be going on vacation alone


Well... go buy a bigger Outback and share your space!!!









Give me a call if something comes up and we can't meet on Sunday!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OregonCampin said:


> We are still waiting for RV place to call and tell us if they can fix it. Rick and I may be going on vacation alone


Well... go buy a bigger Outback and share your space!!!









Give me a call if something comes up and we can't meet on Sunday!








[/quote]

Haha, we ARE meeting on Sunday! didn't you get the memo? 4:00!

We just left the RV place and it appears we can be on the road in an hour...we hope.

Anyone know anything about Winnebago Park Brakes and them sticking on? it has happened twice. In addition, this time a fuse blew for the blinkers and the flasher had to be replaced. So frustrating.
Hopefully we will be on the road shortly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We r on the road and hoping the mhome is fixed


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Safe travel and fair weather.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are still waiting for RV place to call and tell us if they can fix it. Rick and I may be going on vacation alone


Well... go buy a bigger Outback and share your space!!!









Give me a call if something comes up and we can't meet on Sunday!








[/quote]

Haha, we ARE meeting on Sunday! didn't you get the memo? 4:00!

We just left the RV place and it appears we can be on the road in an hour...we hope.

Anyone know anything about Winnebago Park Brakes and them sticking on? it has happened twice. In addition, this time a fuse blew for the blinkers and the flasher had to be replaced. So frustrating.
Hopefully we will be on the road shortly
[/quote]

Must be an "Auto Park", a push-pull knob parking brake system. They are notorious for sticking.

Not just on Winnebagos but on Workhorse chassis.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FlashG said:


> We are still waiting for RV place to call and tell us if they can fix it. Rick and I may be going on vacation alone


 Well... go buy a bigger Outback and share your space!!!







Give me a call if something comes up and we can't meet on Sunday!







[/quote] Haha, we ARE meeting on Sunday! didn't you get the memo? 4:00! We just left the RV place and it appears we can be on the road in an hour...we hope. Anyone know anything about Winnebago Park Brakes and them sticking on? it has happened twice. In addition, this time a fuse blew for the blinkers and the flasher had to be replaced. So frustrating. Hopefully we will be on the road shortly [/quote] Must be an "Auto Park", a push-pull knob parking brake system. They are notorious for sticking. Not just on Winnebagos but on Workhorse chassis. [/quote]Bingo,it has happened twice and last time they had to be towed.So anyone know the trick to get it to release?Disconnecting was good idea until it was realized you didn't have park.What a pain


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

arrived late last night and love this park, very nice, thanks Scottyfish!







(how did we miss that it doesn't have showers?







)


----------

